# House for Rent or Sale



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Coral Creek S/D – 1600 Sqft 3 Bed 2 bath, 2 car garage, Carpet and Tile floors, $1,000.00/Month Rent or you can buy it for 133K call Jim @ 850-450-6276


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Rented, Thanks for looking! someone make this wind stop blowing......


----------

